# best drying environment



## load3dic3 (May 7, 2011)

hey guys, i was just wondering if my drying environment is good enough??  my temps are usually around 70-75F and my RO is around 50-55%. is that  good or bad? any advice would be awesome!!


----------



## Hick (May 8, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54451


----------



## Roddy (May 8, 2011)

Dark, dry and cool room works for me....


----------

